# LTZ Wheels in Dark PVD Finish



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

those look sweet


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice. I've actually wanted to do my chrome piece on the back and door handles in a black chrome. How much would that cost and are there any over counter products that give same effect?


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

I would like to know what Grill they have on there


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

those grill inserts do look pretty **** sweet! I too have thought about getting black chrome on my Eco wheels because I don't like the "bandwagon" black-out crowd that seems to be getting black painted/plasti-dipped wheels on EVERYTHING out there! I'm not really a follower in that regard, and granted, some cars look nice with black wheels ... others do not IMO. Shoot, maybe I should start the next wheel color fad and go with a permanent "brake dust" color! LMAO :th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

spaycace said:


> those grill inserts do look pretty **** sweet! I too have thought about getting black chrome on my Eco wheels because I don't like the "bandwagon" black-out crowd that seems to be getting black painted/plasti-dipped wheels on EVERYTHING out there! I'm not really a follower in that regard, and granted, some cars look nice with black wheels ... others do not IMO. Shoot, maybe I should start the next wheel color fad and go with a permanent "brake dust" color! LMAO :th_SmlyROFL:


I agree, the grill inserts do look very nice. Here's a closer pic of it, I just didn't post since it wasn't wheel related. I tried to pull a full listing for the car, but I guess it's sold. All I did was take the picture link and change the picture number.


----------



## madnutz (Feb 14, 2013)

finally someone post pictures of their rims!


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Was browsing Google and found this black edition by that dealer in PA. Apparently they PVD'd the LTZ wheels, and honestly, I think they look awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Awesome! Good Job.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

They aren't my rims...

Wouldn't mind having them though!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been waiting so long to see something like this on the 18's, I'm keeping my wheels now and I'm getting them powder coated 

Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I agree, the grill inserts do look very nice. Here's a closer pic of it, I just didn't post since it wasn't wheel related. I tried to pull a full listing for the car, but I guess it's sold. All I did was take the picture link and change the picture number.


Hmm, that bowtie sure does look strange. :screwy:

Sent from my XT907 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

That's because both of the sides are like / \ instead of / /

Sent from Ru5ty's galaxy S III


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Intentional or bad replica?


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sweet, looks very sharp.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

not sure what to make of the bow tie. probably a bad replica or something. the grills can be found here:

Aftermarket Auto Truck Parts and Accessories


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah if anyone has any idea where to get a grille like that please post a link. I'm diggin the grille and the wheels i might have to do that to my black LTZ


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I know the grilles have been available for purchase for a long time on carid.com, and although I've always liked the two upper grilles, I've always HATED the trim piece on the lower grille. I wish it was just mesh for that part without the trim.


----------

